# MBBS or MD



## UltraSpy (Sep 22, 2006)

What is considered better? MD or MBBS. Also if I don't get into a medical college in Pakistan,#sorry I have the option to go back to US, go to China (5 Year MBBS), or someone told me about Romania, which offers a 6 Year MD. I dont know what to do. Any advice on what I should do. Thanks
Advice/Opinions accepted.


----------



## purpleprism (Feb 9, 2006)

Hi UltraSpy,

If you plan on ultimately practicing in the United States, it doesn't really matter whether you obtain an MD degree or MBBS degree. After passing the USMLE you are equivalent to a US graduate. Some foreign schools call it MBBS (Bachelor of Medicine, Bachelor of Surgery) and some call it MD (Doctor of Medicine) but it doesn't really matter.


If you're unable to get admission in Pakistan I'd recommend going back to the US and working on your undergraduate degree and then applying to one of the Caribbean schools -- those schools are full of students who plan on going back to the US to practice and one advantage of the Caribbean system is that most of those schools have their students do their clinical rotations in US hospitals.

Don't know much about Romania or China but it seems kind of sketchy -- but then again I might have said that about Pakistan a few years ago #wink


----------



## UltraSpy (Sep 22, 2006)

Thank you very much Rubina. I never thought about any Caribbean schools but it does make sense. I gonna go and do some research now. Plus the good thing is that you are close to America also, it would be easier and much cheaper to go back home for summer. Thanks once again, Rubina. Also advice from other people are welcome.


----------



## maik7upurz (Feb 28, 2006)

I hear CUBA is excellent in Medical Education, their doctors also go to disaster areas all around the world. 500 Pakistani Students from Pakistan were offered free medical education in Cuba after the earthquake. 

I also saw on CNN or Al Jazeera, I forget, that quite a few Americans from USA are also going to Cuba for medical studies, the only problem is that everything is in Spanish!! But its cuba and there won't be ANY distractions =)


----------



## mubeen ahmed (Dec 2, 2007)

*mubeen cuban scholarship holder from pakistan*



maik7upurz said:


> I hear CUBA is excellent in Medical Education, their doctors also go to disaster areas all around the world. 500 Pakistani Students from Pakistan were offered free medical education in Cuba after the earthquake.
> 
> I also saw on CNN or Al Jazeera, I forget, that quite a few Americans from USA are also going to Cuba for medical studies, the only problem is that everything is in Spanish!! But its cuba and there won't be ANY distractions =)


hy yar in which medical school of cuba r u studying?and are u pakistani?is every thing goods enough


----------



## MastahRiz (Jan 26, 2006)

Sorry Mubeen Ahmed,

No one in this thread is actually studying at a Cuban medical school.


----------



## sky_ragamuffi (Aug 23, 2008)

Im a cuban medical scholarship holder as well...Im studying in Ciencias Medicas en Ciego de Avila..anyway do you know if Cuba is MD or MBBS?


----------

